# Cat Damage



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks to a "family" members cat as you can see i have some repair work to do  Looking for 2 replacement saucer support rods cheaper the better lol I think the rest of the damage is not as bad as it looks,not sure yet. Just found the support piece for the back is cracked, am needing a replacement, if anyone has a spare parts box lying around.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

OMG, the horror! 

I've got 2 cats and something like this happening terrifies the hell out of me! I only let them in my office when I'm in there working though and that makes all the difference.


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

A CATastrophe..sorry, I couldn't help myself. Hope you can fix it.


----------



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

1970AMX said:


> A CATastrophe..sorry, I couldn't help myself. Hope you can fix it.


:lol:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

It will be interesting to see what the CAT MAN DO about this situation...


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Trekkriffic said:


> It will be interesting to see what the CAT MAN DO about this situation...


:roll:
Funny!


----------



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

OK everyone's a comic... i get that i used to come here to get help but i see that has changed just forget i posted anything regarding this and consider the topic closed. I posted this in hopes of finding some replacement parts but everyone thinks this is open mic mic night at the comedy club.........who ever's in charge of this thread can delete this i'm outta here


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Jeez, man, I'm sorry your cats broke your sense of humor too. :freak:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

He was not looking for humor...

I have an original release kit unbuilt- I will check this weekend and locate those rods. PM me with a parts list of what you need- I will not have room to build this in an original configuration (probably make a destroyer variant) and I will help you as best I can.


----------



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

Richard Baker said:


> He was not looking for humor...
> 
> I have an original release kit unbuilt- I will check this weekend and locate those rods. PM me with a parts list of what you need- I will not have room to build this in an original configuration (probably make a destroyer variant) and I will help you as best I can.


I got your pm thanks much


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Pretty sure nobody was trying to be mean.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

There was just a gap between one perception of the seriousness of the event, and another perception of its seriousness.

Just a misunderstanding.


----------



## 54belair (May 12, 2009)

Rob, I feel your pain, man. I have two cats and the female (who is the pesky alpha cat) on occasion has jumped up in the middle of my open display shelf 










and had wreaked havoc scattering cars everywhere.  I still find broken parts on occasion. But that's life. They're only toys. And I love those darn cats.

You need a thicker skin, man. Humor should help your situation. If you've been a member of HT since 2006 you should know that most of the members of the community here have a sense of humor. They're trying to laugh with you not at you. Get over it...:thumbsup:

:wave:


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

I have an unbuilt kit that I will not use the support rods with. Happy to part with them at no charge.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh well... I can see where he'd be a little upset and find the humor not all that helpful. Hopefully he can fix it to his liking.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

I had something similar happen two days ago. My wifes cat, I don't have any claim on the thing, jumped on my chess table and knocked off several of my new porcelain chess pieces. One pawn is beyond repair. I now have a pretty much worthless $275 chess partial-set!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

There's a fella on Starship Modeler scratch-building a 1/350 Reliant. His cat did the same thing last week, and smashed a couple months' work.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

No cats here, but I have had enough models get damaged to really relate. I am also preparing to move in a couple of months to a home with two small children- I am going to have to build lockable display cabinets...


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

@ John,

yeah, that was me with the Cat vs 1:350 Reliant "incident".

Let me just say, cat is uninjured and still breathing, i've repaired all the damage done to the scratchbuild, (TBH, it gave me a chance to sort a couple of things i wasn't happy about...)

YES, i too lost my sense of humour, for about 3 hours or so....then i put the model away for a whole day and a half. Got i back out when i felt calm and confident and started the repairs.....

Looks better than ever now! No pics as my camera's at the repairers! NOT a cat related repair!

To the OP, i've got those rods, and you can have them if you want.....

Rich


----------



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for the responese guys... humor was the last thing on my miind at the time, there's more of a back story too (that i wont bore everyone with) as well but i think i've got the parts located, the nacelle is a very clean snap no prob putting it back on. All light's and wiring seem fine. got real lucky... 
:thumbsup:


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

1711rob said:


> Thanks for the responese guys... humor was the last thing on my miind at the time, there's more of a back story too (that i wont bore everyone with) as well but i think i've got the parts located, the nacelle is a very clean snap no prob putting it back on. All light's and wiring seem fine. got real lucky...
> :thumbsup:



Good news! Now all you need to do is install a motion-detector so she'll light up and start firing torpedoes if anything comes near...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Excellent, I'm glad.


----------



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

whiskeyrat said:


> Good news! Now all you need to do is install a motion-detector so she'll light up and start firing torpedoes if anything comes near...


:lol: not a bad idea


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Yep, I'm glad it turned out all right as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

1711rob, if you want to get together and start a group for Modellers who Suffer Cat Abuse, drop me a pm and we'll sort something out!

Good recovery mate!:thumbsup:

Rich


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

1711rob said:


> Thanks to a "family" members cat as you can see i have some repair work to do  Looking for 2 replacement saucer support rods cheaper the better lol I think the rest of the damage is not as bad as it looks,not sure yet. Just found the support piece for the back is cracked, am needing a replacement, if anyone has a spare parts box lying around.





UUUUUUUgh!!!!

To quote Robot Chicken:

*"Cats are jerks!!!!"*

I've got a rare Aurora TOS E 650th kit (mirrors the Long Box version 2) I'm going to probably sell soon as I'm worried my girlfriend's cats will eventually
find a way to get to them. They even get in our closets sometimes and I refuse to put any of my kits in the attic.

So far they've ruined a $35 microphone, $120 bucks worth of Monster Cable(all at one time) AV cables, and a few other things.

So I feel your pain!


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

My cats have taught me well to allow them the spaces they've claimed. Including the top of the piano where some models were displaced by them.... When I had the MR 1701 up there, one cat took up residence under the saucer section. A very secure area that, I am sure, Captain Kirk would defend for Little Boy....


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I'd ban the cat from the living space. It wants to be feral, so be it. Let it kill things other than Enterprises.


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

You cat owners are just askin for it if you are a modeler.

After Mr Magoo past away over 20 years ago I have had a cat free life.
He saved my life from a kitchin fire... always the best mouser and rat killer on the farm. He was a inside/outside cool kinda cat. Never ever a mess up on my models

But I'm still more loyal to dogs. Had two Elkhounds. 
But I live in a no pets place.
If I move again to one who does I will get a young Alsatian Shepherd bitch and name her *Blondie*. Be nice to have a best friend again.

My Grandpa Jensen early 60's had one...Named him Rin Tin Tin


----------



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

I was a cat guardian for 3 years till cancer took her from me in Feb of this yearm the feline in question was a friends who are staying here till they find there own place, that cat has since been banashed from the house is now an outside cat. 

UPDATE ......

Repair work is going ok nacelle has been reglued, I seem to have lost the support from the brass rod need to find a way to shore up the rod so it does not want to slide down, that will cause too much pressure on the support rods.


----------



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

UPDATE ......

Repair work is going ok nacelle has been reglued, I seem to have lost the support from the brass rod need to find a way to shore up the rod so it does not want to slide down, that will cause too much pressure on the support rods.


----------



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

*Repair Complete*

Finally, repair work finished ! life in the stars are back to normal. thanks much to Richard Baker for the spare parts.... I was really lucky with this mishap it could have been much worse.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Now put one of those sonic devices cats hate near it.


----------



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

Chrisisall said:


> Now put one of those sonic devices cats hate near it.


Not a bad idea......but should not b a problem since cat is NOW an OUTSIDE cat


----------

